# Charlotte Considering a trade with Kings? and also the Vokshul trade...



## Nitestalker (May 3, 2004)

http://www.charlotte.com/mld/charlotte/sports/basketball/nba/charlotte_bobcats/12231734.htm

The Bobcats are close to a deal that would move Hart to the Sacramento Kings for a future second-round pick, a team source confirmed Tuesday. This move reinforces how intent the Bobcats are to install rookie Raymond Felton as their starting point guard.

Moving Hart would free up more than $3 million on the salary cap over the next two seasons. Hart was the Bobcats' first free-agent signing last July when he accepted a three-year deal worth nearly $5 million.

He finished the season averaging 9.5 points and 5.0 assists. Then Charlotte used the fifth overall pick on Felton, a three-year starter at North Carolina. Coach-general manager Bernie Bickerstaff has called developing Felton a team priority.


hmmmm....i dont like the trade since Hart was a pretty decent backup for us and averaged almost double figures...but he would've been the third point guard for us and this trade would've cleared some salary....i wouldve wanted Martin or sumone young from the Kings but i guess they were unwilling to do that...

And i keep hearing that The Bobcats did a deal with the Suns for Vokshul (sp?) and i was wondering why they would do that? hes not worth the second rounder that they were offering him...although it is a conditional one at that...not sure what hte conditions are.....and also his salary is pretty hefty for a centre thats soft...and probably not goin to play alot in CHarlotte....thoughts?


----------



## mekray (Jul 27, 2005)

Have you ever even seen Voskuhl play? He is not the most gifted player out there, but soft he is not. He's a hard-nosed, blue-collar player that will always give you his all. If anything, he's a little too aggressive which at times results in foul trouble. 

I think folks in Charlotte are going to love this guy. Besides, you didn't want Mek feeling outnumbered by Tar Heels, did you? He'll like having a fellow Husky on the team.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Welcome to the boards mekray :clap: 

I don't think Voskuhl would be a good addition for a relatively new team like the Bobcats. He won't be a good mentor for the young bigs either, cuz he's not exactly a quality player. I just don't think a young team trying to build themselves to a contender from scratch should be bogged down by a waste of roster space and unecessary contract like Voskuhl. He'd be a good piece for a contender looking for that 3rd center.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Ahh crap it already happened


----------



## godampokeman (Jul 27, 2005)

Voshukl is a great addition to any team, he never quits, hustles all the time, and cheers his team on like no other in this league. His attitude and approach to the game will aid in the development of a youthful roster. He may not be a great on court player, but he is a great locker room guy, and a great motivator.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

I wonder if they could've gotten more than a conditional 2nd from SAC for Hart. He is a pretty solid point. 

You guys will like Voskuhl. He doesn't put up huge numbers, but not many bigs hustle the way he does.


----------



## AussieWarriorFan! (May 30, 2005)

Good pickup by the bobcats, he is an expiring contract anyway and should be a good addition to the team, guys with good attitudes always score points in my book!


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

I like Jason Hart, personally I think hes worth more than a 2nd round pick. Apparently management did not...


----------



## Kicito (Jun 3, 2003)

Didn't Voskul and Okafor play together some season at UConn ? Voskul is a nice crap minutes filler, he has good attitude and could be a capable big man when the others are in foul trouble.


----------



## mekray (Jul 27, 2005)

No. Voskuhl graduated in 2000 and Okafor didn't get to UConn 'til the fall of 2001.

They are, however, the two starting centers for UConn's two national championships. Oh, and while maybe not in Mek's league, Voskuhl was also a dean's list student.


----------



## Obi-Wan Nowitzki (Jun 2, 2003)

RebelSun said:


> I wonder if they could've gotten more than a conditional 2nd from SAC for Hart. He is a pretty solid point.
> 
> You guys will like Voskuhl. He doesn't put up huge numbers, but not many bigs hustle the way he does.


Before the Bobcats signed him, Hart was just a guy working on ten day contracts and in the NBDL. A borderline NBA player. I liked him while filling the starting role for Tony Parker, but for some reason no one would offer him anything over the ten day contract.They're lucky to get something out of him if you think back to then. He's still only a decent backup for probably any team in the league.


----------

